# SW Southwest Buildes solo gloss/semi-gloss



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

I am curious what those of you that have used sologloss think of its characteristics. My understanding is that this stuff is avalable per select regions so many of you may have never heard of it.

Just recently SW released a semi-gloss version of sologoss here in California and the guys behind the counter were raving about it after SW put on a demo for the managers so I thought I give it a try on a desk I am building. The sheen and coverage I got were down right impressive but the thing that bothered me is that after 24 hour of drying the surface still feels a bit tacky and dust easily sticks to it.

This stuff is about 25% cheaper then proclassic so I am tempted to use this prodect exclusively for some of my paint grade millworks but I am not sure now. maybe I should let the desk sit for about a week and see how well it hardens.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We have used the sologloss not the semi with great results. We spray 2 coats on trim and it is dry in 20 minutes, cures enough to mask to spray walls in 24 hours. We plan on trying the semigloss on a house next week. Rob really the likes the Southwest Builders because it is heavy and covers well.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

that's some nice looking trim!


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

RCP, that trim look badass :thumbsup:, anyhow did you by any chance get to feel how hard it dryed afted it fully cured, say for example after a week?

I pretty much got good results with solo semi gloss in the sheen, coverage and dry time deparment but after 24 hours it still feels a bit sticky. In the past I have used SW Proclassic, SW allsurface, ICI Dulux and DE permasheen with no sticking after 24 hours, so I am not convinced that I should dump the acrylic paints I was using before (mainly proclassic and allsurface). 

I built the desk for my self so I didn't mind experimenting with a new product but I'd rather stick with the proven stuff for the works I render for my clients. Any way I am going to hold off on placing it till saturday, hopefully it will be fully cured by that time.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> but after 24 hours it still feels a bit sticky.


Is it in a cold/damp environment? What was on the surface before you used it?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Toolup, Thanks for replying. I am not sure I follow you about what was on the surface before I used it but the environment right now and the day I sprayed it is and was cold and it sure as hell feels and felt humid (sprayed yesturday morning). the surface I speak of is the Ash lumber I made the desk with, which was bone dry before I sanded it smooth to 220 grit and the then primed it with ICI/Glidden Gray gripper.

Edit: forgot to mention that I sprayed outside on a sunny day.


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

be very careful if you use their Fast Dry. They have very specific recoat times and if you miss it either too early or too late, you will have a very nasty mess on your hands.

The label says that even after a 30 day cure, if you apply another coat, the underneath coat may wrinkle. 

This happened to me a couple of weeks ago on some cabinet doors. We were repainting them because they got water damage from the hurricane and the original coat with was a year old, wrinkled. We had to strip the doors down to bare wood. We switched back to ProClassic for the recoat.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Damian, that sucks dude sorry to hear that happened to you. Never heard of their fastDry but its good to know, thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Any of you try the SW IncrediCoat? Cheaper than ProClassic, add a little XIM Extender and it lays down nice.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> We have used the sologloss not the semi with great results. We spray 2 coats on trim and it is dry in 20 minutes, cures enough to mask to spray walls in 24 hours. We plan on trying the semigloss on a house next week. Rob really the likes the Southwest Builders because it is heavy and covers well.


Looks whett.
I am going to see if I can get some at my local SW for a test drive. That looks like an alkyd, astound me and say that is the WB formula.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Any of you try the SW IncrediCoat? Cheaper than ProClassic, add a little XIM Extender and it lays down nice.


Haven't seen or heard of it out here, Must be a regional thing. Is it acrylic or latex based?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Looks whett.
> I am going to see if I can get some at my local SW for a test drive. That looks like an alkyd, astound me and say that is the WB formula.


Go get some bro, its WB :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> Toolup, Thanks for replying. I am not sure I follow you about what was on the surface before I used it but the environment right now and the day I sprayed it is and was cold and it sure as hell feels and felt humid (sprayed yesturday morning). the surface I speak of is the Ash lumber I made the desk with, which was bone dry before I sanded it smooth to 220 grit and the then primed it with ICI/Glidden Gray gripper.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention that I sprayed outside on a sunny day.


I meant what was underneath the paint but you answered that with the gray gripper.

If it was cold and damp, and still is, then my best guess would be that's why it aint drying properly. 

I'm not familiar with the paints you've used so can't comment more specifically. One other reason for paint not drying well is not being stirred properly but that's more likely with oil paints. 

Some other reasons for slow drying are:

Water-borne on top of oils

Painting on damp wood

Painting on an dirty or oily surfaces

Humidity

Bad batch of paint


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

I wouldn't say its not drying properly but some thing is definitely not doing it. its dry to the touch, I can rum my fingers along the grain and feels good and dry but when I press it my fingers it sticks a little.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

woodtradesman said:


> RCP, that trim look badass :thumbsup:, anyhow did you by any chance get to feel how hard it dryed afted it fully cured, say for example after a week?


Hard and shiny after a few days.



WisePainter said:


> Looks whett.
> I am going to see if I can get some at my local SW for a test drive. That looks like an alkyd, astound me and say that is the WB formula.


WB, that is at least a week old. So is this.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

woodtradesman said:


> I wouldn't say its not drying properly but some thing is definitely not doing it. its dry to the touch, I can rum my fingers along the grain and feels good and dry but when I press it my fingers it sticks a little.


Have not had that problem, we mask the trim to spray the walls the day after spraying trim with no problem.
Rob sprays several coats, not one thick one.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

RCP said:


> Hard and shiny after a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> WB, that is at least a week old. So is this.


Interesting, maybe humidity is the culprit in my end.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

RCP said:


> Have not had that problem, we mask the trim to spray the walls the day after spraying trim with no problem.
> Rob sprays several coats, not one thick one.


Hmmmm, I am puzzled. I sprayed two thin coats my self (I like the look of the grain). Maybe I just have to leave it alone for a week.


----------

